# Guinness



## Amy6781 (25 March 2015)

Desperately seeking Guinness. Farmkey freezemark D29H. 15.2hh shire X cob mare. I sold Guinness in about 2002 to a family in Cranfield, Bedfordshire. She would be approx 21 years old now and I would dearly like to know where and how she is please? Thank you.


----------



## Cowpony (25 March 2015)

Do you have a picture? There was a horse called Guinness at the riding school where my mare is at livery, a few years ago. She was about that height, a cob, black or very dark brown, and if I'm remembering the right one she had a large blaze. We're in Berkshire so it's not impossible that she might have got there from Bedfordshire.


----------



## Amy6781 (26 March 2015)

Hi Cowpony,
I have added a photo of Guinness as my profile picture.
Guinness is black with three white socks, a white blaze on her face and a pink nose. She has a large splash of white on her belly. X


----------



## Cowpony (27 March 2015)

Hi Amy, your profile picture is very small so I can't see much.  Can you post a bigger picture?  Thanks.


----------



## mightymammoth (27 March 2015)

There is a Guinness at whitmore riding school in stoke on trent. From what I can see from your profile picture they look similar type. They have a facebook page which will have photos of her.


----------



## Amy6781 (27 March 2015)

Hi Cowpony, I have worked out how to add some pics and so I hope they help? Ta x


----------



## Cowpony (30 March 2015)

Thanks Amy, that's much better. I'll need to check with some people who knew her at the RS. I'll come back to you.


----------



## charlie76 (31 March 2015)

Cowpony said:



			Thanks Amy, that's much better. I'll need to check with some people who knew her at the RS. I'll come back to you.
		
Click to expand...

Guniness at HP was a gelding ,not a mare. He was also named Guniness after he arrived , he didn't come with that name.


----------



## Cowpony (1 April 2015)

charlie76 said:



			Guniness at HP was a gelding ,not a mare. He was also named Guniness after he arrived , he didn't come with that name.
		
Click to expand...

Ah thanks. So I was definitely mixing up two horses that looked similar and were there around that time - one was a mare.

Sorry this wasn't the right one Amy.


----------

